# Low water engine bay detail for wimps... reasonably effective!



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

As mentioned previously on here... I had a few reservations about cleaning up my engine bay, as it is a much more "open design" than some you see.

Anyway, after taking in some advice. Yesterday I got round it it, but kind of ended up using my own wimpy method... not wanting to get anything wet that I couldn't dry on this first occaision (kinda following the least drastic first method you do for polishing).

This probably wouldn't work on entirely grease soaked engines; *but,* my first realisation was that my engine was really dusty more than anything (car is 15 months old and 22k miles). So out came henry the hoover and some brushes to get rid of the worst of the dry crud.

After that, I sprayed on 1:4 Tesco APC, and agitated with a brush, before wiping with a damp microfibre cloth. I did this working locally in sections/parts. After that, I used another clean damp cloth to sort of "rinse clean" places. I repeated this for any parts I could see/access, as I figured what more matters!

Then got out the Aerospace 303 for a liberal spray on.

Here are some befores, most of this is dust and bits of old wasp etc:




























I didn't get any of after just hoovering, but this is after cleaning and 303 was applied.



















After 4 hrs drying/excess removed on non-textured bits:



















Happy days!

Now, the results weren't perfection deep down. But 80 percent of the result without going near it with hose or PW, or similar. I though it was alright :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

That looks bloody good mate, CLEAN & VERY SHINEEEE :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nothing wimpy about not getting the boys toys out and cleaning it properly.........I'm sure one day you'll grow a set of [email protected] and finish the job off..... 

















:lol: 

Only kidding mate, looks great to me, and just shows you don't need all the "dangerous" items to do a great job...I do love 303 on the engine plastics...look better than new....

:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..very clean..


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Cheers, ITHAQVA, Tonyy and Cue. :thumb:



The Cueball said:


> Only kidding mate, looks great to me, and just shows you don't need all the "dangerous" items to do a great job...I do love 303 on the engine plastics...look better than new....
> 
> :thumb:


Haha. Indeed. I think a bit of patience paid off! I also think that adding water to the sheer amount of dry dusty mud/dirt on there would've made it dirtier before it got clean again... if that makes sense. The hoover was the revelation in this instance.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

McClane said:


> Haha. Indeed. I think a bit of patience paid off! I also think that adding water to the sheer amount of dry dusty mud/dirt on there would've made it dirtier before it got clean again... if that makes sense. The hoover was the revelation in this instance.


Yeah, I think you are spot on....

:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Very nice mate :thumb: how do you find the durability when using it under the bonnet bud ?


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

chillly said:


> Very nice mate :thumb: how do you find the durability when using it under the bonnet bud ?


First go for me, so I'll let you know :thumb: It, erm, survived the drive home ok so far though. :lol:

I'm hoping it'll be alright. Polished bliss specifically make reference to external durability (or lack thereof in rainy old Britain); before recommending for such use. http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/303-aerospace-protectant-cat19.html


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Top job mate, once steamed off engine on a Xantia had years ago. Wife never forgiven me for ruining a planned weekend break.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

chillly said:


> Very nice mate :thumb: how do you find the durability when using it under the bonnet bud ?


I'm not sure it last _that_ long to be honest, but it does make the engine far easier to clean next time around...

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Bowler said:


> Top job mate, once steamed off engine on a Xantia had years ago. Wife never forgiven me for ruining a planned weekend break.


Oh dear, what did it do? :lol:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

McClane said:


> First go for me, so I'll let you know :thumb: It, erm, survived the drive home ok so far though. :lol:
> 
> I'm hoping it'll be alright. Polished bliss specifically make reference to external durability (or lack thereof in rainy old Britain); before recommending for such use. http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/303-aerospace-protectant-cat19.html


Yea thats why i asked ifind it has always worked great but when in contact with water its like garlic to a vampire:lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

chillly said:


> Yea thats why i asked ifind it has always worked great but when in contact with water its like garlic to a vampire:lol:





The Cueball said:


> I'm not sure it last _that_ long to be honest, but it does make the engine far easier to clean next time around...
> 
> :thumb:


For 16 quid for a small spray bottle, I'm expected bloody 2014 out of it!!

I did try it on my external trim once, and it did go all spotty and run at the first sign of water.

On a side note: Had some pretty nice beading off the wolfs trim seal yesterday though whilst rinsing (external car parts), but I can't help by find myself keep having to put more on to maintain the effect of it.

Didn't use any Wolfs on the engine, as to be honest, I've got this bottle of 303 now, and it seemed to be a primary area to use it, so I'd rather keep wolfs for trim top ups, and 303 wherever it's suited just to be economical with them. Neither was cheap.


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Serious mis fire and quite a lot of steam. Wiped down electrics and left to dry next four days had mis fire and loss of power. Did clear eventually but got rid anyway.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Bowler said:


> Serious mis fire and quite a lot of steam. Wiped down electrics and left to dry next four days had mis fire and loss of power. Did clear eventually but got rid anyway.


And don't you just hate that feeling of dread? :wall:

I'm the sort of person who manages feats like that too on occaision  :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looking good mcclane.. 

this is the way i cleaned mine first time round aswell.

now i use the steam cleaner


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate, looks as good as new.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

excellent results!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

McClane said:


> For 16 quid for a small spray bottle, I'm expected bloody 2014 out of it!!
> 
> I did try it on my external trim once, and it did go all spotty and run at the first sign of water.
> 
> ...


Im having a bit of banter with ITHAQVA at the moment with that said product as he speaks very highly of wolfs and i find his opinions very honest. He is testing permanon against his wolfs so will be nice to hear is views on them both. Im sticking my neck out and going to say permanon will out do wolfs even on plastics and rubbers so we will see:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

chillly said:


> Im having a bit of banter with ITHAQVA at the moment with that said product as he speaks very highly of wolfs and i find his opinions very honest. He is testing permanon against his wolfs so will be nice to hear is views on them both. Im sticking my neck out and going to say permanon will out do wolfs even on plastics and rubbers so we will see:thumb:


Interesting Test. Is Permanon similar to C4?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> looking good mcclane..
> 
> this is the way i cleaned mine first time round aswell.
> 
> now i use the steam cleaner


Check you out with your steam cleaner! 

Thanks for the PM. I'll await delivery. :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

McClane said:


> Interesting Test. Is Permanon similar to C4?


No mate. Being very honest here c4 is the best long term plastic dressing full stop:thumb: Imho :thumb: But for people who like to dress exterior plastics rubbers etc etc on a regular basis then permanon supershine is your man:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Good job!

TBH with you pressure washing that engine wasnt really needed and your chosen technique was spot on.

I dont use 303 rather AutoGlym Super Sheen and that gives the same finish and lasts really well....its a must to go over it with a cloth just to dull down the shine in places but gives a out of the factory finish.

Good skills fella!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

What Ford is that? 
It looks like either the biggest inlet manifold I've ever seen or that it's hiding a charger?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> What Ford is that?
> It looks like either the biggest inlet manifold I've ever seen or that it's hiding a charger?


Haha, I wish! It's one of these, so a 1.6 Sigma Ti-VCT unit, so more "ggrr", than "GRRRRRR!!!!!"










I think the orientation on them is a little odd though, so that might explain the huge front breathers. All goes through the fairly small air box though.

Ps.Excuse SWMBO doing a Cousin IT in the background. It was rather windy the other day. Check out the "Detailers parking" though!!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats stunning mclane:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

chillly said:


> Thats stunning mclane:thumb:


Cheers Bud. Thanks mainly to Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro, Planet Polish wheel seal and shine, and Wolf's trim after a fresh top up all round.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks much better Phil :thumb: 
mines cleaner though


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> looks much better Phil :thumb:
> mines cleaner though


Is it balls. That was as clean as a car gets without cleaning the underside/ mechanical parts  (scary thing is, it probably wasn't, but as good a I can do!)

Has been getting a bit more attention recently. You couldn't have seen it looking more cruddy if I'm honest. :lol: :thumb:

Did a nice bit of G-tech Window kit when I was doing the engine too.


----------



## Bliss (Sep 23, 2012)

:doublesho Very nice. Have the diesel version, it's even worse (less covered up, more holes etc) than this, tried a waterless wash on it not so long ago and it was too difficult to get rid of all the crud in the cracks and crevices etc, didn't think to use a hoover for it. :thumb:


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks much better, good job mate!

Chris.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Bliss said:


> :doublesho Very nice. Have the diesel version, it's even worse (less covered up, more holes etc) than this, tried a waterless wash on it not so long ago and it was too difficult to get rid of all the crud in the cracks and crevices etc, didn't think to use a hoover for it. :thumb:





ckeir.02mh said:


> Looks much better, good job mate!
> 
> Chris.


A little belated, but cheers fellas. Shame it doesn't look like this at the moment :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

that looks a top tob you have done there fella.
outa intrest what ford model is it?


----------



## R B Customs (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice job. I feel your pain thou, I have a fiesta s1600 with 15k on it and it looks exactly like your pics. Mostly just dust.

I've done engine bays before, but this one was daunting! It is very open. I've noticed a very posts for covers to be attached to but never seen any fiesta engines covered up.

I had a similar approach to you in terms of cleaning but did use a small amount of water with a brush and dried ask went along then dressed with CG new look applied with a brush. Still waiting for the right moment to buy some 303


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

using steam can be an alternative to water wd40 cling film and foil job done :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Did a very similar job on the scooby, but used ag vinyl n rubber care.
Bout 2months now I think?

Still looks great either way.
I'll get a pic up later if this doesn't work (first pic upload via tapatalk)










Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

bazz said:


> that looks a top tob you have done there fella.
> outa intrest what ford model is it?


Cheers mate. Zetec S 1.6 Petrol. Scary to think it's nearly three years old and 58000 miles now. Was a bit newer here!



R B Customs said:


> Nice job. I feel your pain thou, I have a fiesta s1600 with 15k on it and it looks exactly like your pics. Mostly just dust.
> 
> I've done engine bays before, but this one was daunting! It is very open. I've noticed a very posts for covers to be attached to but never seen any fiesta engines covered up.
> 
> I had a similar approach to you in terms of cleaning but did use a small amount of water with a brush and dried ask went along then dressed with CG new look applied with a brush. Still waiting for the right moment to buy some 303


Tell me about it! 303 is expensive but found it superb when doing this. It lasts quite well as I can't be arsed doing it week in week out! :lol:

Totally agree re: post holes for a cover. Never seen one either. Might buy one if a ford parts number exists and is known. Save all the crud getting in.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

rayner said:


> Did a very similar job on the scooby, but used ag vinyl n rubber care.
> Bout 2months now I think?
> 
> Still looks great either way.
> ...


Looks good mate. See what you mean about it being complicated also. Nightmare!!


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Really good job you done there fella! I will want to keep the engine bay clean and shiney on my Fiesta ST2 when I take delivery, I will be using your technique every couple of months or so


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work really has made a great difference.

Plastics are looking spot on now they are all dressed.


----------

